# How to install WordReference toolbar for Opera



## Musikolo

Hello, I'm describing how to create your own WordRefence toolbar for Opera with just a couple of very simple steps. I also hope the WordRefence admins (or people in charge) put this steps in the 'The WordReference Toolbar' page too:

Intructions (Some names might change slightly because I don't have Opera in English):

* Tools - Preferences - Search tab - Add
* Fill the form up (you need to press on the 'Details' button):
- Name: WordRefence​- Word: d (or another not in use)​- Address: 'www dot wordreference dot com' then '/es/translation.asp?tranword=%s' omitting the single quotes. You can change /es/ for /fr/ or /de/ depeding on you language.​

... and ¡voila!

Drop down the google combo to check you have a new WordRefence entry.

I hope it helps everyone...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Do you know how to do anything similar with Firefox?


----------



## cuchuflete

cuchuflete said:


> Alex_Murphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how to do anything...
> 
> 
> 
> There are at least two ways...I've had them both running for over a year:
> 
> 1. Add WR pluggins to the FF search box...go to the Mozilla site to find them.
> 2. Follow the directions on the dictionary pages.
> 
> 3...Just remembered...I keep a couple of them as bookmarks in the bookmark toolbar.  That gives me at least three very easy options.
> 
> _edit: still another way is to use tabbed browsing, and keep the dictionaries you like open in a separate tab._
Click to expand...


----------



## alc112

Go to this page:
http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=wordreference&submitform=Find+search+plugins
Then, just click the dictionary you want, accept the pop up windows and that's all


----------



## Brian P

Concerning the poll at the top of the page, it should be, "Has it been helpful?"


----------



## Musikolo

Yes, you are absolutely right. I realized too late once the "Submit Reply" button had already been pressed. Sorry for the HUUUUUUUGE mistake, I hate to make this kind of mistakes but well, after all I'm a human being...  

Thanks for the tip anyway!


----------



## smallseb

Thanks for the tip!
I knew how to add search bar with Opera (and directly in the adress bar put a w/g/d before what you are seeking...really easy and practical) but too lazy to lookup for the complete adress (//translation.asp?tranword=%S...)
But now (for instance for english to french) fren and not only en or fr
Thanks!!


----------



## Musikolo

Hi,

well, everything would be the same but the URL, that should be like this:

English into Frech --> http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/%s
French into English --> http://www.wordreference.com/fren/%s

I hope it helps!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I know that for IE and Firefox, you can simply click the links available in any dictionary search results pages, such as this one. (At the bottom or in the top right corner if you don't have it installed already.)  Let me see if I can get it working for Opera.

Mike


----------

